# 入る （いる・はいる) Iru/Hairu



## Δημήτρης

Is there any way to know when I should read 入る as iru and when as hairu?

For example 家に入る is pronounced uti ni hairu (or so I suppose), but on the other hand, you have expressions like 入り口 iriguti and 手に入れる teni ireru.

It seems like the _iru_ reading occurs only in fixed expressions so I'm learning them as different vocabulary items, but I'd like to know if hairu and iru are totally the same or there are differences (for example if the one is transitive and the other is intransitive) and when you would use iru instead of hairu etc


----------



## Aoyama

To make things simple, I would say :
. hairu when being a verb (家に入る/u*chi* ... better than uti)
. iri when being a noun (mostly in combination) :入口 (with or without り),入江 (irie, small bay, creek) etc
that would eliminate 入る (iru) as a verb (though some special use exists). 入りas a word = beginning.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Thanks for the answer.



> . iri when being a noun (mostly in combination) :入口 (with or without り),入江 (irie, small bay, creek) etc
> that would eliminate 入る (iru) as a verb *(though some special use exists)*. 入りas a word = beginning.


I suppose 手に入れる is one of them. Or ireru would count as a different verb rather than a conjugation of iru?



> uchi ... better than uti


Oops. It's because I use _ti_, _si_, _syo_ etc constantly in ローマ字入力.


----------



## Flaminius

> Or ireru would count as a different verb rather than a conjugation of iru?


In terms of historical linguistics, _ireru_ is the modern form of _iru_ as transitive verb.  The intransitive _iru_ follows a conjugation pattern different from the transitive one.  But this is obsolete except for compound nouns like the ones pointed by *Aoyama*.


----------



## YangMuye

hai|ru came from hah|i-ir|u -> hawir|u -> hair|u.
It is needed simply because the stem ir is too short to distinguish from other words.
So it will not appear as a part of compound words or idioms.

ire|ru don't have such problem.


----------



## Aoyama

To be complete, 入り（いり）can also have the meaning of  "containing" as in "10%果汁入り" (containing 10% juice) and is thus equal to 入ってる　（はいってる）.
砂糖の入っていないコーヒー : coffee not containing sugar/without sugar/sugar-free ...


----------



## lammn

Δημήτρης said:


> It seems like the _iru_ reading occurs only in fixed expressions


 
気に入る（いる）is one of those expressions.


----------



## Δημήτρης

lammn said:


> 気に入る（いる）is one of those expressions.



Yes, I heard _ki ni itta_. Never saw it written though... Except maybe on amazon.co.jp. I'm not sure.


----------



## lammn

Δημήτρης said:


> Yes, I heard _ki ni itta_. Never saw it written though... Except maybe on amazon.co.jp. I'm not sure.


 
I think it is not that uncommon.
I saw somebody wrote 気に入らないかも知れないが in another forum.


----------



## Aoyama

気に入る,気に入らない　are very common expressions, whether written or spoken.


----------



## Δημήτρης

lammn said:


> I think it is not that uncommon.
> I saw somebody wrote 気に入らないかも知れないが in another forum.



I never said is uncommon, just that I haven't seen it in kanji. Given that I don't read lot of Japanese, it's only natural...


----------



## Quazel

Hello,
I want to know what is the difference between Iru and Hairu ?
It has the same writing ( 入る ) so it's just the same meaning with a different pronunciation or is it two meanings different and in this case how to reocgnize them ?


----------



## Flaminius

入る is usually read _hairu_ in the modern Japanese texts.  In fact, _iru_ is an obsolete verb that has given way to _hairu_.  I'd expect some instances of fossilised usage but I cannot list them now.

The verb _iru_ is the intransitive "enter."  The transitive "enter" is _ireru_.  The latter is often spelt out as 入る (it should be 入れる for disambiguation).  So, I'd expect confusion between _hairu_ and _ireru_.  The context is sure to tell you whether the verb <入る> is transitive or intransitive.  If the grammar is clear, the pronunciation is also clear.


----------



## Quazel

Ok thanks, I now understand !


----------



## gotoba

気に入る （気に入ります） is a common expression that means "to be pleased with" that is to say, that you like something. It is read as ki ni iru (ki ni irimasu), but I don't really know how often this is used, so let's wait for what the otrher users say.

It can be found like this 気に入り acting as a noun or adjectif to say "favorite, etc"

J'espère que ça vous aide.


----------

